# Good Snapping Turtle Recipe  of any kind?



## mrh (Mar 18, 2012)

Got a 21 lbs snapping turtle and wondering if any of you have any killer recipes to use to eat this bad boy!  I don't care if it is a stew, soup, fried or smoked. I hate to just pick one off the internet, and know if anyone posts it here and says it is good, I trust that!

Thanks,

Mark


----------



## roller (Mar 18, 2012)

JUSTIN WILSON HAS SOME GOOD ONES IN HIS COOK BOOKS...Mine is packed away somewhere if I can find it I will look for one..


----------



## whittling chip (Mar 18, 2012)

I don't have a good recipe but here's how to clean it:

Clean it using a soft chamois cloth, followed by turtle wax.


----------



## daveomak (Mar 18, 2012)

MRH, morning.... I've cleaned and cooked 2 of them bad boys....  They are a bugger to get the meat out....  I had heard there were 7 different meat textures and flavor profiles in one of them so I was careful to try and keep the meats separate to taste the difference.....  We used a fish fry mix to coat the pieces of meat and deep fried being careful to not overcook the meat, this was basically an experiment and taste test because none of us had caught, eaten or cooked one before....  Some of the meat was similar to frogs legs, some was chewy, some was tender and really sweet...  Pretty good cocktail hour experiment... I would do it again.... 

Anyway, I would suggest trying what we did to get a fairly good idea of the tastes and textures that the critter has to offer....  By the way, they are one of the meanest, quickest, critters I have encountered....  Dave


----------



## mrh (Mar 18, 2012)

I know how to clean it, No Turtle wax needed!!! lol  We had did the fry and oven way years ago when my Mom did it. I was just looking for a way to cook it that somebody that has done  several times  that was a really good one.

Thanks,

Mark


----------



## harleysmoker (Mar 18, 2012)

An old guy in our Deer hunting club used to make turtle soup all the time and it was really good. Sorry I don't have that recipe though.


----------

